# DID MEGATRON OUT PRODUCE HIMSELF?!?



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*WHATS UP GO PITBULL...HERE IS MEGATRON'S 1ST BORN SON TRI-MEGA @ 6MONTHS OLD...LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK...*

*FOR HIS PED CLICK THE LINK...*
*American Bully Online Pedigree*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Boy is nice, Frankie! Mega did good!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is from a non-bully-familiar viewpoint. I think the sire is still the nicer dog. He's got tighter lips, a straighter front, although the pictures of both dogs aren't the best for judging their conformation. But no, I don't think he out-produced himself. Although you never know, the pup may come together as he matures.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful dog frankie


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> This is from a non-bully-familiar viewpoint. I think the sire is still the nicer dog. He's got tighter lips, a straighter front, although the pictures of both dogs aren't the best for judging their conformation. But no, I don't think he out-produced himself. Although you never know, the pup may come together as he matures.


i kinda feel the same but im not a fan of bullies so maybe just non objective


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think the bully standard states the same flaws as the UKC APBT standard, for the most part. I get the impression that they like a "clean" bully, so I don't think I'm too far off.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I am not into bully's, i would take the sire every time


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

while tri-mega is a good looking bully,I think megatron is probably one of the best bullies I've seen.Megatron looks alot cleaner to me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't vote because I don't think the pup is garbage... lol But I still like Megatron better.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*OUCH TOUGH CROWD...I WILL GET BETTER PICS OF EM...MAYBE I SHOULDA REPHRASED MY POLL & POST...LOL*


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I didn't vote either. I don't like to call any dog "garbage." But he's not as good as his sire.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not exactly thrilled with this dogs front end I would like to see some more shots of him from the front and side. His sire looked pretty solid in the front and overall a clean bully. It could just be the pics if you can get some more pics of this one from the front and one stacking I might change my mind but going off this pic alone I would have to say no he does not out do his sire.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with the above posts, I love a good structured Bully but this picture in not very flattering so it is hard to tell. I did vote but I do not think it was fair to say garbage, the pup could just need to mature.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just saw pictures of the pup from your website and I do not think this pup is better than either the the sire or dam. Both are really nice bullies but the front on this pup is very U shaped and the elbows really do not look good.
Bako Bullyz

That pup mega-monsta is really nice do you have any pictures of that pup when it is older?

Now please do not take this the wrong way I am learning with the bullies. Could it be because there is still some consistency trying to be produced by the bully breeders that this breeding did not produce a dog better than the sire or dam? I say this because both sire and dam are beautiful bullies but are scatter bred and so maybe no consistency has been established? Maybe this is a question for Lauren and the bully section  sorry not trying to high jack a thread.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice looking dog and he is HUGE whats the weight on him?? and i think Megatron is truth.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa I agree the other little pup looks very nice. I would like to see more pics of him or her. Very solid looking pup. Also Frankie keep in mind even though this pup appears to have issues with the front. He is still young some of it may correct itself as he grows. I would also get this pup health tested as he grows if you plan on breeding him. More specifically have his elbows, shoulders, checked. Other than that I really like the other little pup.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Agree here, too. The other pup from that breeding looks nicer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They are not from the same litter as far as I can tell, they had different sires.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ah. I just looked at the page where they were next to each other and assumed.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I just saw pictures of the pup from your website and I do not think this pup is better than either the the sire or dam. Both are really nice bullies but the front on this pup is very U shaped and the elbows really do not look good.
> Bako Bullyz
> 
> That pup mega-monsta is really nice do you have any pictures of that pup when it is older?
> ...


*NO OFFENSE TAKEN...THE PED LOOKS SCATTERE CUZ BOTH SIDES OF PEDS ARE OUTCROSSES...MEGA-MONSTER & TRI-MEGA ARE FROM THE SAME LITTER...*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> They are not from the same litter as far as I can tell, they had different sires.


*SAME LITTER...*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's what I thought when I saw the breeding. I like the other pup did you keep him/her Frankie?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE said:


> *SAME LITTER...*


Oh wow there is a big difference in structure between the two pups, I like the other one better and would love to see more pictures of him!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not a fan not this type of dog. Cute face though...


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sadie said:


> That's what I thought when I saw the breeding. I like the other pup did you keep him/her Frankie?





performanceknls said:


> Oh wow there is a big difference in structure between the two pups, I like the other one better and would love to see more pictures of him!


*I STUD MEGATRON OUT & GOT A PUP BACK...TRI-MEGA WAS MY PICK ...THERE WAS A FEMALE TOO...SHE WAS WAY SMALLER THEN THE BOYS...THE OWNER OF THE MOM SOLD MEGA-MOSNTER ...MEGATRON'S ONLY LITTER...2M & 1F...*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Megatron is a really nice dog future breeding should make some killer bullies


----------

